# Processing time - High Risk Country



## Signils (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi guys,

Going through the posts on this forum, I must say I am *very* depressed now, rethinking if I made the right decision in paying the hefty visa fees...

Because it seems to me that the "external security" check phase is unreasonably long for folks from High Risk countries.


My details:

Originally from - Afghanistan
Usual country of residence - Kuwait (living here since I was 5 years old)
Gender - Female
Visa Class - 189
Position - Analyst Programmer
Invitation - 19th January 2015
Application lodged on - 10th March 2015 (front loaded with all documents including Kuwait's PCC, except for medical)

Question: Me, having never lived in Afghanistan, have only visited the country once in 2007 - am I likely to be facing an average waiting period of 1.5-2 years for result of security checks?

I am really disheartened, have there been any cases where applicants who have lived outside their country of origin.. Faced slightly better processing times?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

No need to be worried. Most female applicants even for high risk countries does not go through extensive security checks. This happened to many of the female applicants from high risk countires on this forum


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello Signils

I do not know specifically about applicants from Afghanistan as there are not many on the forum, but For Pakistani applicants the time taken for grant has significantly reduced since last year. Before August 14 it usually took 18-24 months for a Pakistani applicant to get the 189 Visa, but recently many Pakistanis have got their grants in normal timeline i.e 3-4 months. This is also true for most Bangladeshi people as well.

What I have inferred is that DIBP has changed its policy towards high risk applicants and either they are not conducting the lenghty checks for applicants or they have streamlined them. I hope same is true for Afghanistan applicants as well.

I will suggest you to chill out and expect the grant in normal timeline. I hope you will get your grant soon. Your being a female and not living in Afghanistan is also something that makes you less susceptible for the External security checks.

Hope it helps


----------



## Signils (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you for your valuable responses!

Perfect stranger - any idea which countries did those women belong to? If you have links to any of the posts, please share.

Babajani - I am at a low point in life, I hope what you said about the process being streamlined.. Holds.

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## ENGR-189 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Confirmation on what babajani has said, Visa Lodge to Grant = 102 days.
All is well that ends well )


----------



## perfect stranger (Jun 8, 2012)

Signils said:


> Thank you for your valuable responses!
> 
> Perfect stranger - any idea which countries did those women belong to? If you have links to any of the posts, please share.
> 
> ...


Those females were from Pakistan. You can check the thread processing time for hr applicants


----------



## kashmiribabu (Jan 19, 2016)

hello all:

i am from pakistan i have lodged my visa application on 30th nov , but immigration agent is not assigned yet , how long it will take?


----------



## Hamza77 (Sep 2, 2015)

kashmiribabu said:


> hello all:
> 
> i am from pakistan i have lodged my visa application on 30th nov , but immigration agent is not assigned yet , how long it will take?


What is you visa subclass,your timeline??


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kashmiribabu said:


> hello all:
> 
> i am from pakistan i have lodged my visa application on 30th nov , but immigration agent is not assigned yet , how long it will take?


It depends on what visa you have applied for. If it's a skilled visa (e.g. 189, 190), then you will likely be assigned a CO after a month or maybe two. If it's a partner visa, then you won't likely have a CO until at least 6-8 months, perhaps longer.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't got the CO assigned as well for 189, any valuable comments ?


----------



## kashmiribabu (Jan 19, 2016)

sorry for late reply i have moved along way now ..applied for my spouse too on 16th march 2016 whts the tentative time for grant 
visa class189
electrical engineer
country pakistan


----------



## kashmiribabu (Jan 19, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> It depends on what visa you have applied for. If it's a skilled visa (e.g. 189, 190), then you will likely be assigned a CO after a month or maybe two. If it's a partner visa, then you won't likely have a CO until at least 6-8 months, perhaps longer.


i firstly applied alone but then opted for my partner as well all the necessary documentations were completed by 16 /3/2016..no queries have been sent by CO..when shoud i expect grant


----------

